# Prepping 101



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

With the current talk/debate on gun control, I feel now is the time for all citizens to look for weapons to buy legally that are not bought through a dealer or with a background check. Even if it cost a little more up front, it may be cheap very soon!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I must disagree. Considering the times, we need to buy numerous weapons through dealers. Let the government know what we are doing.
The appearance of weakness or lack of preparation invites trouble., I think.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

ekim said:


> With the current talk/debate on gun control, I feel now is the time for all citizens to look for weapons to buy legally that are not bought through a dealer or with a background check. Even if it cost a little more up front, it may be cheap very soon!


I have to think about that a little on one hand I agree with you, But then I don't want to start a big black market that would encourage more thieves to look for stealing form gun owners. The biggest thing is to make sure that there is no registering of guns, and then never pass a law that requires a background check between individuals. Lets face it if they ever get a law passed that requires individuals to get a background check then they will force registration next as it wouldn't work with out it. Also when some one buys a new gun from dealer that is one more gun added to the people who supports gun ownership. If people just bought from individuals there would be no new guns add to the system they would just be changing hands. I guess I am not one for change I like the way it is set up now (at least in KY).

EDIT: I am tired of all gun owners being treated by the government and politicians like they are some type of criminal. I would rather this come to a head and they go ahead and turn 45% of Americans into criminals.
They may be biting off more then they can chew. A 2007 survey by the U.N's Office on Drugs and Crime found that the United States, which has 5% of the world's population, owns 50% of the world's guns.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

It is very easy to purchase firearms in Virginia private sale. The seller just has to view the buyer's drivers license. Bill of sale is recommended, but not required. I have bought firearms both ways.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> I dunno,Dent---I kinda feel that the less the gov knows,the better .


Except that I would rather them think we are armed to the teeth and madder'Hell.

I hide nothing, and I hope there are a million like me.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Except that I would rather them think we are armed to the teeth and madder'Hell.
> 
> I hide nothing, and I hope there are a million like me.


I am not hiding anything right now as all my guns have been bought through dealers, but I just feel that some things the government may not need to know, and I am not saying or implying in anyway to buy illegally.

But just in case we have to comply with new laws/regulations I wouldn't want any unneeded paper trails.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Denton said:


> Except that I would rather them think we are armed to the teeth and madder'Hell.
> 
> I hide nothing, and I hope there are a million like me.


My 9mm won't do me much good when they roll up in their armored vehicles with large caliber weapons. I am armed to protect my home from common thieves.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I must disagree. Considering the times, we need to buy numerous weapons through dealers. Let the government know what we are doing.
> The appearance of weakness or lack of preparation invites trouble., I think.


They KNOW what we are doing. The shortage of guns and ammo is no secret.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

scramble4a5 said:


> My 9mm won't do me much good when they roll up in their armored vehicles with large caliber weapons. I am armed to protect my home from common thieves.


I don't see this happening simply because they don't have the man power.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I don't see this happening simply because they don't have the man power.


Agreed. But that is the fear of some.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

scramble4a5 said:


> My 9mm won't do me much good when they roll up in their armored vehicles with large caliber weapons. I am armed to protect my home from common thieves.


I have to agree, I have no burning desire to tangle with the federal goverment. I have some pistols and a long gun or two and they have helicopter gunships and fully automatic weapons. I want to be able to defend and protect me and mine. The reason no one has kick down my door (burglars or theives) is because of the possibility they would not have legs to kick or carry themselves out of my house. I'll prolly try to shoot them in the nuts, but it would be my dumb luck I'd end up taking off a leg. I'd likely lecture the malfeasor as he'd lay there bleeding on my hardwood floors. I'll prolly say something like, "You prolly can't feel anything right now, but you're gonna be sore in the morning." & "When you're hobbling around the hood, people will point at you and say, "What an *sshole." I'm certainly no Josie Wales, but I have better optics and I'm not a bad shot...

punch (ACOG, because I'm worth it.)


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have some I've bought each way. IF they start pulling 4473s from dealers, at least they won't know everything I have.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> I am not hiding anything right now as all my guns have been bought through dealers, but I just feel that some things the government may not need to know, and I am not saying or implying in anyway to buy illegally.
> 
> But just in case we have to comply with new laws/regulations I wouldn't want any unneeded paper trails.


Comply? Seriously?
Your signature is stamped on one of my leather cross draws.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I bought all my guns from FFL dealers. I do not care if the government knows what I own, I bought them all legally, and I own them for lawful purposes only as a law-abiding citizen.

I would buy what you want to own now though, because if somehow a deal gets cut in the back room, a ban would be on future manufacturing and importation, so you need to consider that.

I honestly do not think a ban on semi-autos or high cap mags will pass even in the Democratically-controlled Senate, and it will definitely not pass in the Republican-controlled House.

The sexual-rainbow-freakshow-inclusive, LGBT-tolerant, entitlement-beholden, bleeding-heart, scared-of-guns, unwilling-to-kill-or-butcher-their-own-meat, mamby-pamby, panty-waist, subway-train-commuting, scooter-riding, whirly-gig-beanie-wearing, designer-jean-hoping, fake-fingernailed, hair-weave-wearing, lapdogs-as-fashion-accessories, Democrats, can drop dead.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Comply? Seriously?
> Your signature is stamped on one of my leather cross draws.


I will not comply, I'm old enough that I am not overly concerned any more, but many are not in my position. If they pass tax laws etc. then the IRS gets involved so the number of government forces is higher than many think. When they start locking accounts and credit cards stop working many people will crap their drawers. Time is on their side, they don't have to go door to door, even a simple traffic stop is all it would take. I know I sound like my tin foil hat is to tight, but I put NOTHING past our government. All I'm saying is, be prepared for what ever.


----------

